# Chapman University a good film school?



## arsenic stings (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of Chapman University? It's located in Orange County, California and they have a film and media program I was thinking of applying for. Though I've never heard of Chapman being a good film school so if anyone has any info i'd be more than grateful!


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Jan 19, 2007)

it's my top choice school.  I think the program is great from what I've heard.


----------



## Brian Burstein (Jan 19, 2007)

I've met a few people who are there, and they love it. The program got a huge expansion a few years back, and from what I've heard it's now a very good film school.


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2007)

It's an up-and-coming film school. They've been growing a lot recently. I know some people out there who really love it.


----------



## Jeff Lederhaus (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a first year grad at Chapman University and love it. It is hard work but you are always on set or doing your own projects. The new Marion Knotts Studio is huge and has everything you need.


----------

